# 1956 FLYING STAR!



## StoneWoods (Apr 26, 2017)

Special thanks to @Hawthornecrazy for tipping me off. The lady had it as yard art and said it wasn't for sale. BUT after some convincing, I got her to let go of it. These bikes were built from 1955-1957. This one is a 56'. It also has a Bendix Multi-Speed Power-Brake. It should clean up.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 26, 2017)

That's too nice for yard art. Good save!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice job it will look great when done..


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 26, 2017)

Had the identical bike in blue/ ivory. Big fan of these single bar frames.


----------



## morton (Apr 27, 2017)

I think we should all get together and propose a new federal law:  Yard art bicycles are not permitted unless made in china, purchased from wally world, and bearing the name Huffy, Magna, or Roadmaster. They are already self rusting from the factory and perfect for this purpose.


----------



## REC (Apr 27, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> Special thanks to @Hawthornecrazy for tipping me off. The lady had it as yard art and said it wasn't for sale. BUT after some convincing, I got her to let go of it. These bikes were built from 1957-1957. This one is a 56'. It also has a Bendix Multi-Speed Power-Brake. It should clean up.View attachment 457065




I think you may have meant '55 thru '57.
I have a '55, or actually a set of them - 20", 24" and 26". This frame style was unique to those years, but the name was used on other frames at different times. These are pretty cool rides and like the rest of the old Schwinns, pretty durable all things considered. I have not built up the 24" one yet, but the other two are sitting in the shed.

20"




26"



Nice find on yours, and even better that you were able to get the deal made!
REC


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 27, 2017)

REC said:


> I think you may have meant '55 thru '57.
> I have a '55, or actually a set of them - 20", 24" and 26". This frame style was unique to those years, but the name was used on other frames at different times. These are pretty cool rides and like the rest of the old Schwinns, pretty durable all things considered. I have not built up the 24" one yet, but the other two are sitting in the shed.
> 
> 20"
> ...



Oh yea... I didnt catch that. I just fixed it. Thanks


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 27, 2017)

New question: if I scrub with steel wool and wd40 I get to red paint instead of faded orge looking. Do I scrub to the red and risk the pin stripes? Or leave it orange looking?


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## REC (Apr 29, 2017)

REC said:


> I think you may have meant '55 thru '57.
> I have a '55, or actually a set of them - 20", 24" and 26". This frame style was unique to those years, but the name was used on other frames at different times. These are pretty cool rides and like the rest of the old Schwinns, pretty durable all things considered. I have not built up the 24" one yet, but the other two are sitting in the shed.
> 
> 20"
> ...




And here's the 24" frame in its current state - Still a LONG way to go!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2017)

I'd mask off the pins and then go at it with Turtle Wax's liquid rubbing compound in the green bottle.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 30, 2017)

After you've masked and used the rubbing compound, I've had good luck using LIQUID Bar Keepers Friend on rusted pinstripes and chainguard screens, it contains oxalyic acid. But be careful to not rub aggressively, I've used q-tips. And make sure you want it White, not a patinaed ivory; "Always test-clean in a small area first"


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 30, 2017)

Here it is. I have to fix the original seat pan and cover it. Temporary seat now.


----------



## REC (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks good! A little crust on the rear wheel, but that can be fixed. Nice work
REC


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks 100% better. Nice job saving an X-Yard Art piece!


----------

